# America's Unhealthiest Restaurants



## Michael (Mar 26, 2009)

Just saw this list. Interesting, but kinda cheap how the worst are simply the ones that don't report their nutritional stats.

America's Unhealthiest Restaurants on Yahoo! Health


----------

